# Just diagnosed with IBS



## 20662 (Apr 11, 2006)

My 11 year old has just been diagnosed with IbS. He has abdominal pain but no other symptoms such as diarreah or constipation. The doctor has given him an anti-spasmotic but it doesn't help with any regularity. Any suggestions. this doctor is hard to reach and communicate with. Thanks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi and welcome mom


----------

